# Pit bowl Positive



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

On saturday May 22nd at 7pm in Ottawa Illinois. We will be there to represent and raise money for the dogs. anyone interested in coming or helping out with anything can contact me or Dan. Hope to see you there!


----------

